# Will E-collar ruin ear crop?



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

My dog is constantly licking his front limbs, the ankle/pastern part and has a sore now...he also does this to his back legs...

I wanted to avoid an E-collar because I thought maybe the weight of the collar on his ears will make them go flat....i dont want to ruin the crop I paid $400 on for procedure, after care and taping...

will the e-collar cause the ears to go flat? when I tried putting one on, it made his crop fold over on top of skull

thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

No.. Chino had one on his, and with him having the long crop I worried about that. The vet told me to keep it on at all times, but I did take it off a couple of times a day for a few minutes. It sure was funny watching him come in and out of his crate with that thing! And he was still so rambunctious that he went through 2 of them after his cropping LOL

Any pics of the lil pup??


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

he is almost a year now...had the crop a long time ago...I bought one from petsmart, XL size...he hated having it on...sadly it was too big for the crate...maybe I'll go smaller and see if he can get in and out easily this time


so the ears will still stand up nicely after a few days?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Should not cause a problem and if you are worried about it use the tampon trick to hold them up. Should be fine though.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chiakong said:


> he is almost a year now...had the crop a long time ago...I bought one from petsmart, XL size...he hated having it on...sadly it was too big for the crate...maybe I'll go smaller and see if he can get in and out easily this time
> 
> so the ears will still stand up nicely after a few days?


they should! lol i misread it, i thought it was a new crop. Have you had problems with the ears before? I don't think a few days of E collar would affect them, chino's ears were basically folded in by the collar


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

what exactly is an E Collar


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

a cone LOL


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OOOOH cause I was thinking "E"lectronic collar and I was very confused how that could make them lay down...LOL! I forgot they call those cone things e-collars too...never used one with Sydney's crop so I wouldn't know


----------

